# Orange & Steamy FOTD



## mistella (May 5, 2007)

//////


----------



## Taj (May 5, 2007)

so sexxxy !


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 5, 2007)

this is HOT HOT HOT girl! I love your application


----------



## macface (May 5, 2007)

so hot and steamy


----------



## SingleWinged (May 5, 2007)

That is GORGEOUS and sooo unique, I've got to try it.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 5, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love your arched eyebrows!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you get better soon


----------



## tadzio79 (May 5, 2007)

wow, it's definitely something different! so hot!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 5, 2007)

fab!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 5, 2007)

You look to gorgeous to be sick! Annnd your orange FOTD out shines my orange one! The make-up is on point!


----------



## d_flawless (May 5, 2007)

this is fucking gorgeous!

your skin looks awesome, and you have the most beautiful lips ever


----------



## hoemygosh (May 5, 2007)

sexy mama... lol


----------



## bhaerynden (May 5, 2007)

i love the way you applied e/s


----------



## Artemis (May 5, 2007)

so exotic...I love your face is so pretty.


----------



## snowkei (May 5, 2007)

wooooooooooooo so hot!!!


----------



## Mien (May 5, 2007)

Just wow! I love your application style, so creative!


----------



## spectrolite (May 5, 2007)

Absolutely fierce! Meoooow


----------



## missmacqtr (May 5, 2007)

gorgeous!
can u please make a tut ..so pretty!


----------



## arabian girl (May 5, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## user79 (May 5, 2007)

I love the design of the eye makeup, good placement.


----------



## Jayne (May 5, 2007)

oh wow ... really original and perfectly done


----------



## Esperansa_b (May 5, 2007)

WOW!! It's great babe! you're so talent, this makeup is so hot!


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2007)

holy freaking HOT!


----------



## stefania905 (May 5, 2007)

hottttnesss


----------



## oracle1 (May 5, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 5, 2007)

Everyone has said this so here it comes again...

wwwooooooo sseexxxyyy!!!!


----------



## mzreyes (May 5, 2007)

gorgeous!! the lines are so clean


----------



## fmindik (May 5, 2007)

wow just wow, you are amazing


----------



## sassygirl224 (May 5, 2007)

thats hot, i like your eyebrows this way, it looks fabulous


----------



## slvrlips (May 5, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## PomPoko (May 5, 2007)

its ace...i love the lips and your eyeshadow application just floors me every time!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 5, 2007)

You are gorgeous! Feel better


----------



## missgingerlee (May 5, 2007)

Wow, that's simply gorgeous!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (May 5, 2007)

you are perfect


----------



## mistella (May 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## MACisME (May 5, 2007)

u look miserable and sexy! haha


----------



## lafemmenoir (May 5, 2007)

Feel better, but you do look great!


----------



## prppygrl69 (May 5, 2007)

Dang you still look gorgeous when you're sick.Love this,wish i could get away with something like this.I love how you applied it,looks awesome.


----------



## kimmy (May 6, 2007)

there's only one word for this: amazing...and that's an understatement


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 6, 2007)

Very Beautiful  = )


----------



## Emmi (May 6, 2007)

That is one sexy look!! Can you make tut about this look?


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

This is a very unique way to put colours, I love it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emmi* 

 
_That is one sexy look!! Can you make tut about this look?_

 
Pretty please


----------



## User67 (May 6, 2007)

This is so different & sexy, LOVE it!


----------



## -.k a e l e y.- (May 7, 2007)

wow !


----------



## FabWineTastings (May 7, 2007)

Smokin!


----------



## *Luna* (May 7, 2007)

I LOVE everything about this! It looks amazing on you and your color placement is FANTASTIC!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (May 7, 2007)

looks aweeesome!


----------



## Simi (May 7, 2007)

Wow, Love the makeup. It so hot......


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (May 8, 2007)

Aww man! This is soooo hot! I really hope your can make a TUT for us!!


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 8, 2007)

do you ever not look hot?  my god!! loving this look!


----------



## Juneplum (May 8, 2007)

ur such a bombshell! too hot!


----------



## MelodyKat (May 8, 2007)

WOWZA! I love the placement!!!!!!!!!!! I kept staring in awe!


----------



## aquarius11 (May 9, 2007)

Holy Sex Pot!!  Hubba Hubba Sexy Mama!  Your MU skills are AMAZING!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mystikgarden* 

 
_Everyone has said this so here it comes again...

wwwooooooo sseexxxyyy!!!!_


----------



## Katura (May 9, 2007)

You look...delicious...

And that's all I can say. 

I love the placement. You rock.


----------



## breathless (May 10, 2007)

awesome awesome awesome! i've never seen a combo like that.


----------



## KAIA (May 10, 2007)

You are so beautiful, you look like a doll with that make up.


----------



## babylinda (May 11, 2007)

you look like a doll! love it


----------



## Daligani (May 11, 2007)

Pardon my language, but holy assballs!! I love this!!!!

As goofy as it may sound, I think I have an e-crush your face!!!!!!! 
Sick or not, you're sexy as hell - and that's seriously not a word I use to describe girls very often!! 

I do believe I've officially filled my exclamation point quota for the day, so I'm gonna shut up now!! lol


----------



## mistella (May 11, 2007)

Haha, thanks!!


----------



## MelodyKat (May 18, 2007)

soooooooooooooooooooooooo HOT!


----------



## madamepink78 (May 18, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## This Is Mine (May 18, 2007)

WoooW! Hot and Sexy!


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 18, 2007)

Total Total Hotness!!!!


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

beautiful so pretty !!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 20, 2007)

loves it!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (May 21, 2007)

*hot!!!*


----------



## mebabygirl86 (May 21, 2007)

girl you rocked this


----------



## missmissa (May 21, 2007)

very gorgeous sweetie! [:


----------



## miko (May 21, 2007)

that's amazing!! i love how you placed the colours... *in awe*


----------

